# Größere Dateien immer beschädigt



## danube (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem, dass grössere Dateien die ich runterlade immer beschädigt sind. Ich wollte einem Kumpel die neue Desert Combat Version runterladen und brennen (knapp 600 MB), nur konnte er es nicht installieren weil er andauernd CRC Fehler bekam. Ich hab es auch mehrmals mit verschiedenen Brennprogrammen gebrannt weil ich erst dachte dass es an meinem CD Brenner liegt. Doch kürzlich auf einer LAN wollte er es sich ziehen und wieder das gleiche. Auch andere Sachen konnte er nicht installieren. Komischerweise kann ich die Dateien auf meinem Rechner installieren. Ich bekomm zwar ab und zu eine CRC Fehlermeldung aber ich kann die Installation abschliessen.

Kann mir einer sagen woran das liegen könnte? Ich hab überhaupt keine Idee wegen was die ganzen Dateien immer beschädigt sind.

Mein System:
Win2k Professional
HD1: Samsung SV0602H (schon älter, 60GB, FAT32, unterteilt in 2 Partitionen, auf einer liegt Windows)
HD2: Seagate ST380011A (relativ neu, 80GB, NTFS)

DMA ist eingeschaltet und Scandisk ergab auch keine Fehlermeldungen.

Woran kann sowas liegen?


----------



## Private Joker (29. Februar 2004)

Bei mir es auch so. Nur bei mir war alles in Ordnung.
Es kann nur am Rohling liegen oder an dem DVD/CD-Laufwerk deines Kollegen.
Welche Rohlinge benutzt du?


----------



## danube (29. Februar 2004)

Hab ich ja auch gedacht dass es am Brennen liegt. Doch daran liegt es nicht weil er sich es ja bei der LAN von meinem PC gezogen hat und da war der gleiche Fehler!


----------



## server (29. Februar 2004)

welches Betriebssystem hat er?


----------



## danube (29. Februar 2004)

Er hat Win2k Professional, ein anderer bei dem ich es auch probiert habe hat WinXP


----------



## server (29. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter....

Link zu Google


----------



## danube (29. Februar 2004)

Das werde ich mal probieren, nur will ich wissen woran das liegt, das ist ja auch nicht die Lösung weil es ja nicht normal ist dass die Dateien immer beschädigt sind  

Kennt einer von euch vielleicht ein kostenloses Tool mit dem man Festplatten testen kann? Ich hab bis jetzt nur kostenpflichtige gefunden.


----------



## Private Joker (29. Februar 2004)

Hast du den ein Netzwerk erichtet oder nur ein Crossover angeschlossen?


----------



## danube (29. Februar 2004)

War ein richtiges Netzwerk mit 8 Rechnern, auf keinem hat es funktioniert mein Desert Combat zu installieren


----------



## server (29. Februar 2004)

Tja, so ist das halt mit gebrannter bzw. kopierter Software. Eine Orginalversion würde denke ich funktionieren, es soll da angeblich so etwas wie Kopierschutz geben.


----------



## danube (29. Februar 2004)

Das hat nichts mit Kopierschutz zu tun weil ich Originale hab und ich einen Mod runterladen will. Es ist egal was ich runterlade, Updates, Mods, Patches oder z.B. auch OpenOffice, bei grossen Dateien ist es immer das gleiche!


----------



## Erpel (29. Februar 2004)

Desert Combat ist Freeware, da hat er Recht.
Wie ist es denn mit großen Dateien die nicht aus dem Netz sind? Um das mal als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen. Mach doch mal ne Defragmentierung. Wer weiß vielleicht Hilfts. Bzw, wenn die selbst erstellten Dateien auch defekt sind bau die Platte mal in nen anderen PC ein und in deinen mal ne Fremde, vielleicht macht ja dein OS mist.


----------

